# How To Purchase Wyndham Points and/or other Timeshare Resale



## sfain (May 8, 2010)

We are very confused!!  Thank you for all the great comments I have read from many of you we are new to this site and to the TS experience.  My husband and I took a short trip yesterday to talk with a broker about a Wyndham/RCI property and have a million questions.  We were quoted  84000 pts anually or 164000 EOY deeded in Sivereville Tennessee with Maintance fees of $32.50 monthly for the low cost of right at $15,000 lol!!!  The question was ask about buying points from a individual personally, on ebay etc.  We were discouraged of coarse and told thet we would be responsible for about $5000.00 in set up fees, additional fees to transfer and access benefits.  We were told there were several other benefits we do not receive unless bought from them.  We are confused and feel we cant trust anyone at this time need good advise please thanks.
Brian and Sonya


----------



## Conan (May 8, 2010)

If you buy on Ebay, the seller's listing will disclose closing costs.  Consider them part of the purchase price you're paying, even if they're inflated ($599 is about as high as they get).  So if your winning bid is $100 your purchase price is really $699.  How does that compare to what the broker was offering?

I think there is a nominal setup fee with Wyndham/RCI for your first purchase - - maybe $199 or so.  The RCI Weeks membership that you get as a Wyndham owner is always free (your monthly maintenance covers exchange fees within Wyndham as well as the RCI Weeks membership; actual RCI Weeks exchanges that you make incur standard exchange fees).  That's the same whether you pay 10 cents a point or 10 cents a hundred points.

Buyers direct from Wyndham are eligible for a program that qualifies them for RCI Points exchange as well as RCI Weeks exchange, but there's no way that justifies paying thousands for something that's worth hundreds or less.


----------



## bnoble (May 8, 2010)

There is a fee to transfer an ownership, charged by Wyndham---it is charged for each transfer.  Last I checked, it was in the vicinity of $200.


----------



## YeongWoo (May 8, 2010)

*half truths and down right lies...*

The truth is you will get full use of the Wyndham system with an Ebay purchase.  Some of the listings on Ebay are even free because the seller will pay all closing costs and the transfer fees leaving you responsible for just your bid.  So it's a good deal right now resale but the salesperson obviously doesn't want you to buy resale.

You are buying real estate and that has tangible rights.  Wyndham has tried to create the illusion of value for their retail price using an array of phony benefits.  Wyndham changes those benefits from time to time but no one can change your rights in the underlying real estate.  What's more most of the good benefits come at higher point levels than you are considering.  I'm sure there were some nuggets of truth in what the salesperson said but I wouldn't trust any of it.

I'm certainly not bashing Wyndham because they have a great product but they have some salespeople that are clearly unethical.


----------



## rcollinsny (May 9, 2010)

*Wyndham Transfer Fees*

We have two resale purchases at Wyndham right now waiting to be transferred into our name. The fee is $100 for each unless you want an Estoppel letter, then add $25 for that.

These purchases were from eBay and from the TUG website. My TOTAL closing costs including the Wyndham transfer fee was $225 for one and $363 for the other. We have used timeshareclosingsforless.com and they have provided great service at very reasonable prices.

Many resale sites and some eBayers try to fold in all sorts of closings costs so buyer beware. Do your homework!! In any event, a $5,000 closing cost is an outright lie or highway robbery!!

Happy shopping.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (May 10, 2010)

YeongWoo said:


> I'm certainly not bashing Wyndham because they have a great product but they have some salespeople that are clearly unethical.



Weasels...Unethical?

I'm shocked! Shocked, I tell you.  To see those two words in the same sentence...

:rofl: :hysterical:  :rofl:

OK, so I tried to keep a straight face...just couldn't do it...


----------



## Goofyhobbie (May 10, 2010)

> The question was ask about buying points from a individual personally, on ebay etc. We were discouraged of coarse and told thet we would be responsible for about $5000.00 in set up fees, additional fees to transfer and access benefits. We were told there were several other benefits we do not receive unless bought from them. We are confused and feel we cant trust anyone at this time need good advise please thanks.



sfain,

Welcome To TUG

I am using a public computer with a sticking keyboard to send this so if there are errors please overlook them.

Although the TUG Forums are free to use as a Guest, seriously consider becoming a TUG member.  The benefits are well worth the money and it will be the best $15 you ever spent.

Currently, I am enjoying the sun and surf at a Resort at Carolina Beach, NC. If memory serves me correctly we obtained the exchange through RCI using a 28K Wyndham point deposit.

As a "Newbie" you have obviously come to the right place to do your research before making a purchase of Timeshare.  That statement is true regardless of whether or not you purchase from an individual, through a broker, on eBay, or from a developer's sales representative.

You are probably rather young compared to many of us here on TUG and have a steep learning curve to climb; but increasing your knowledge and doing so effectively is rather straight forward using TUG.

Here, I will provide an example that will help you get started on what may be a three to six month or longer journey depending on how much information you require and how fast you can absorb the information.

Of course, we could provide you with specific links to access just about any question that you present; but, you will benefit more if you learn to do some specific research yourself. 

At TUG we recommend that Newbies and long time timeshare users use the SEARCH function found in the Tool Bar at the top of this page.

*Try this:* 

Click on *SEARCH* and then click on *ADVANCED SEARCH*.

Once the Advanced Search page comes up experiment. 

*For this Example:*  Where you see USERNAME, type in Goofyhobbie and leave it exact.

Then in the left hand lower section you will see SEARCH OPTIONS

Where it says *FIND* set the parameters for A Year Ago and Newer.

*Then set Sort Results *by Last Posting Date in *Ascending Order.*

Since you are looking for help about Wyndham specifically and buying on eBay look for the following thread titles and then look within those threads for helpful information.

Recommend you start with the Thread entitled "How Much Has Tug Saved You."

(Yes, I realize that the title is not on point; but believe me once you read the thread you will find a wealth of information.  If you are impatient and want to go to just one post in the thread try post # 51 dated June 7, 2009.)

For your next bit of research go back to the page where your list of Thread titles still are available and look for "Can Anybody Walk Me Through an ebay Purchase (Recommend that you read the entire thread.)

Good Luck!


----------



## dtdt (May 22, 2010)

*resale of wyndham*

We purchased resale wyndham 304, 000 pts for $3500. What a deal. I later contacted a wyndham rep and got a quote for $2500 to be allowed into the RCI point system. Still a far cry from buying from the broker!!!


----------



## jmroncamano (May 22, 2010)

sfain said:


> We are very confused!!  Thank you for all the great comments I have read from many of you we are new to this site and to the TS experience.  My husband and I took a short trip yesterday to talk with a broker about a Wyndham/RCI property and have a million questions.  We were quoted  84000 pts anually or 164000 EOY deeded in Sivereville Tennessee with Maintance fees of $32.50 monthly for the low cost of right at $15,000 lol!!!  The question was ask about buying points from a individual personally, on ebay etc.  We were discouraged of coarse and told thet we would be responsible for about $5000.00 in set up fees, additional fees to transfer and access benefits.  We were told there were several other benefits we do not receive unless bought from them.  We are confused and feel we cant trust anyone at this time need good advise please thanks.
> Brian and Sonya



If I understand what you were saying is the salesperson would sell you, for $15,000, somthing that is worth around $5,000. 
Sounds like the sales presentation is somewhat flawed.  Wonder how the salesperson would justify spending the extra $10,000 for nothing? or did I miss the point...  My timeshare is with Worldmark and I see no difference between my ebay points and my friends high priced points.


----------



## timeos2 (May 22, 2010)

*The product is the same. The cost isn't*



jmroncamano said:


> If I understand what you were saying is the salesperson would sell you, for $15,000, somthing that is worth around $5,000.
> Sounds like the sales presentation is somewhat flawed.  Wonder how the salesperson would justify spending the extra $10,000 for nothing? or did I miss the point...  My timeshare is with Worldmark and I see no difference between my ebay points and my friends high priced points.



No, you didn't miss anything. The sales weasel was selling a package worth $5,000 or less for $15,000.  The use rights are exactly the same for both methods of purchase.  The maintenance fees are exactly the same for both. The only difference is that $10,000 goes to the Weasel and his den of thieves vs a savings to the new buyer. Naturally most buyers would prefer to support the Weasel family as most are animal lovers, right?  :hysterical: 


NEVER buy timeshare retail.


----------



## scrapngen (May 22, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> ..... Naturally most buyers would prefer to support the Weasel family as most are animal lovers, right?  :hysterical:
> 
> 
> NEVER buy timeshare retail.



:rofl: :rofl:
Weasels smell bad. I prefer beavers and wombats!


----------



## GregT (May 22, 2010)

Listen to Goofy and the others here,

I own 112,000 points (EOY) that I bought at Smoky Mountain and pay a monthly fee of $22/month.  This allows me to access Smoky Mountain at 12 months, but more importantly to me, Elysian Beach (the whole reason I bought this thing) at month 10.  Availability is tremendous --

Points are points -- no difference between resale and retail.

I bought the package for about $100 (before closing costs of approx $400).

Good luck -- and buy on eBay!


----------

